# Identification of handgun



## Skypilot (Jul 25, 2012)

I have an old semi-auto pistol that I would like try and identify. I have photos that I want to include but I can't see how to do it. When I click on "insert image" it asks for URL, I have photos on my computer>
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

upload the pics to facebook or photobucket, this will give them a URL


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Ponzer04,

Pics attached, I hope. It is .22 (long?) and the wooden grips appears to have been home made and it is not working. That's about all I know about it so any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Ponzer04,

Pics attached, I hope. It is .22 (long?) and the wooden grips appears to have been home made and it is not working. That's about all I know about it so any info would be greatly appreciated.
*Reposted, I forgot to include pics.*
Thanks,
Terry
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/620371_449143748452328_1629424610_o.jpg
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/291490_449143921785644_691881145_o.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/242657_449144135118956_2121065555_o.jpg


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 25, 2012)

I also forgot to say there are no markings or numbers anywhere that I can see.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not a "compleat expert," but I do have lots of reference material.
I have never seen any pistol like that, ever before.

Since there are no markings, and since it is assembled with screwed-on parts in unusual places, I hazard the guess that it was made by a talented machinist, either as a model for a production idea, or just because he could.
Quite long ago, when I was a child and dinosaurs roamed the earth, one could make one's own "one-off" .22 pistol or rifle at home or in an employer's workshop, and it was legal, even without a serial number.
That's what I believe your pistol is.

It would be helpful, to establish its legality, to know, as closely as possible, when this pistol was made.
Particularly, was it made before 1968?
Have you any idea about that?

I just thought of something: Are there any markings at all on the bottom (the "floorplate") of the magazine?


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Steve,
There are no markings anywhere on the magazine.
I found it in a box of tools and files etc I bought at a garage sale about ten years ago. What I remember of it is that there were a lot of items a machinist would own. I think it was from a deceased estate and that's all I know about it.
Thanks for your reply your guess sound good to me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

steve, i actually HAVE seen one of these before, the unique profile above the trigger guard AND the triangular area filled in below the barrel were the things that stood out to me. but for the life of me i cant find WHERE i know it from. i have been looking up references for two days now and still cant find the source, i DO remember it was a crappy foreign import (like the rg from germany) and it was discontinued because of the gun control act of 1968.... 

i am sure that i will remember at about 3am long after this thread has faded from all of our minds.... till then, i am on a mission to find it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a European type with that heel magazine release.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> Looks like a European type with that heel magazine release.


...You mean like the one on our Colt's M.1903? Or on my AMT .45 Backup?

A grip-heel magazine release is not a sure indicator of European origin. Lots of pistols, from lots of places, have them.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...You mean like the one on our Colt's M.1903? Or on my AMT .45 Backup?
> 
> A grip-heel magazine release is not a sure indicator of European origin. Lots of pistols, from lots of places, have them.


um ruger mkII...

altho the mfg i am trying to find IS european, and i am almost positive was an iron curtain nation... the heel release was not an indicator to me.... i remember coming across this gun while researching a different thread on this forum.... it was a third rate company in a country not known for their ability to make a working cigarette lighter, much less a safe , quality gun....

this is gonna make my brain hurt....


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Kinda looks like an oddly made Walther p5


----------

